# Scottish Open part II



## Farneyman (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like this is wide open again.. 

Whats happening now.

Options are 

a rethink and giving a course on the west coast a chance to organise something for it or have a complete re think of date and venue.

Or just a change in course same date close by location...
same location / differenct date...

Your thoughts please..


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pity that as its gets really good reviews,more than willing to travel so anywhere for me really.My place would be cracking at that time of year but i know they wouldn't budge on the price , because they think they are above that.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 12, 2010)

What about a fall back plan of Auchterarder?


----------



## algar5 (Mar 12, 2010)

What about a fall back plan of Auchterarder?
		
Click to expand...

Gets my vote. Had a couple of days out there last year and it was a great venue for either 18 or 36 holes and the clubhouse was spot on as well.


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 12, 2010)

Auchterarder would do me too, although I'll be there if the date stays the same anywhere.I'm easy


----------



## Iaing (Mar 12, 2010)

Fine by me.


----------



## StuartD (Mar 12, 2010)

More than half of the votes were for Blairgowrie and the venue was picked before a date. There were a few who dropped out after the date was selected, so i would suggest the same venue but a different date


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 12, 2010)

More than half of the votes were for Blairgowrie and the venue was picked before a date. There were a few who dropped out after the date was selected, so i would suggest the same venue but a different date
		
Click to expand...

A valid point Stuart,but would we get that sort of deal at the weekend.
I'm up for Auchterarder if thats the choice have had some cracking days there,some i cant remember


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 12, 2010)

Auchterarder would do me too, although I'll be there if the date stays the same anywhere.I'm easy 

Click to expand...

as above ...if the date changes I will have to wait and see if it clashes with anything...


----------



## bordergolfer (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm easy and will go wherever the crowd takes me.


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 13, 2010)

Agree with StuartD. 

If alternative dates are available at Blairgowrie then that would make more sense. Perhaps Toad can let us know which are available. Monday instead of a Friday?

But I've played Auchterarder too and it's a good course which I'd like to play again so I'll go with the flow.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 13, 2010)

As far as I can see Blairgowrie are happy to take our money when it suits then. They have told Toad they can't accomodate the GM forum on any Friday in August. Sod em they cant have their cake and eat it.

Boys come when it suits us to have your money, reguards, Blairgowrie. Sounds as though they are trying to maximise their income potential, bet there would be a different attitude to a Monday, Tuesday or a Wednesday.

Auchterarder or even back to Muckhart which was in tip top condition last year.


----------



## DCB (Mar 13, 2010)

In the good old days it was always a venue that was booked 12 months in advance for popular outings, Fridays being a popular outing day  

Must say Craw, in my experience most clubs are like that when you are trying to book a larger party. They are happy to take your booking on their terms. Thats just business.


----------



## DelB (Mar 13, 2010)

As per Craw's suggestion, I'd quite happily go back to Muckhart too. We got a superb deal there too, I seem to recall.


----------



## IM01 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tried to get a game at Blairgowrie last year on a Friday but it's a competition day for them so it'll be a big ask to fit in a large party...even with 2 courses!


----------



## Andy (Mar 13, 2010)

Is the price quoted for Ladybank (51/61) making Ladybank aware of the possible numbers and it will be a GM outing?

Might reduce costs if they know who's coming or they may just tell us to get lost lol

Andy


----------



## DCB (Mar 13, 2010)

Is the price quoted for Ladybank (51/61) making Ladybank aware of the possible numbers and it will be a GM outing?

Might reduce costs if they know who's coming or they may just tell us to get lost lol
		
Click to expand...

What we've got to remember is that August is still high season. There is still a lot of holiday traffic on the courses, maybe more so after an Open held in Fife  

I don't really see the how the GM Forum boys wanting to play over a course entitles us to depict ourselves as GM in a bid to get a better deal. Most places will give a deal based on numbers, that's probably all they'll in the current climate. Sure they'll get a mention on the Forum and possible a mention in the Forum pages in the mag, but, it's not as if they're getting massive exposuire in the mag.
I just think it's something that needs to be handled carefully otherwise we it may backfire on us next time we look for a venue.

Anyway, that's my opinion  

So another venue ? or perhaps another date ?

I'll wait and see what transpires


----------



## Andy (Mar 13, 2010)

Because the mention of GM at Muckhurt slashed Â£10 off a skull. If it benefits us we should do all we can to reduce cost.

There is a credit crunch on...

Andy


----------



## DCB (Mar 13, 2010)

Fair enough, if a venue is willing to give a better deal that's great. I just think it needs to handled carefully that's all


----------



## Andy (Mar 13, 2010)

Indeed but we need to get our fingers out and decide.

Guys, speak up on your preffered date and venue.

Andy


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 13, 2010)

Id be happy to play Muckhart again. I would carry the waterproofs the whole 18 holes this time.....

How about making it earlier in the summer. It seems a long time to wait for another decent size meet. I know there will be other mini meets at different courses but how about mid June. Could always have 2 ...1 in June and 1 in August???

Im happy to stick to current date though am open to change. Not sure who called the last course/date if they want to pick again and then see what happens.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 13, 2010)

Indeed but we need to get our fingers out and decide.

Guys, speak up on your preffered date and venue.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

Auchterarder, August 13th


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 14, 2010)

Fair enough, if a venue is willing to give a better deal that's great. I just think it needs to handled carefully that's all  

Click to expand...

Agreed. 20 of us on our own don't mean we're Royalty. Personally wouldn't even mention the GM connection out of respect. That could be a weary tune eventually.


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 14, 2010)

Indeed but we need to get our fingers out and decide.

Guys, speak up on your preffered date and venue.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

Auchterarder, August 13th  

Click to expand...

that suits me as long as we get it sorted as it's holiday season at work so days are taken quick.


----------



## SharkAttack (Mar 14, 2010)

You can count me back in if it is Muckhart or Auchterarder. Blairgowrie was just a bit far. I have a few outings this year and a couple of far travelled ones add to that an average of 500 miles a week through work and kids. 

I'd be happy down the Ayrshire coast but quite happy at Muckhart and Auchterarder.

Shark


----------



## madandra (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to visit Muchart as I couldnt make it last year. I also like the idea of giving them a turn due to their fine hospitality and value the guys got last year.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2010)

can we have somewhere central-ish, any day of the week is ok for me


----------



## SharkAttack (Mar 14, 2010)

can we have somewhere central-ish, any day of the week is ok for me
		
Click to expand...

Centralish to where?


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 15, 2010)

ill just go with the flow guys!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2010)

Scotland! Blairgowie was fine for me, 2-2 half is about tops for me as i'm coming from Inverness.


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 19, 2010)

muckart then?


----------



## SharkAttack (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh go on then!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 19, 2010)

If its Muckhart as it has 27 holes we could think about playing a 27 hole medal or something like that. Might be an idea to see what people think about a date now????? (thats if it is Muckhart)


----------



## DelB (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure that they have all 27 holes open at the same time. Wasn't it the case when we went up last year that you play 2 of the 3 9 hole loops as your 18 holes, depending on which loops they have open?


----------



## birdieman (Mar 20, 2010)

I will take my name out please gents, shame about Blairgowrie, too handy for me .


----------



## Andy (Mar 20, 2010)

Your right Del. Think it would be a big ask to play the full 27 holes.

Andy


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah, lets get a date sorted, need to get hols n things sorted.


----------



## Andy (Mar 20, 2010)

Whats wrong with Fri 13th Aug like we had agreed for Blairgowrie?

Andy


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 20, 2010)

same date suits me


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 21, 2010)

Suits me too


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 21, 2010)

yep, thatll do 4 me


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 30, 2010)

any news on this one guys?


----------



## bigbiffa (Mar 31, 2010)

was kinda wondering myself!


----------



## DCB (Mar 31, 2010)

Democracy has it's place, but not when organising Forum  golf days. 

Is someone going to grab this by the scruff of ther neck and pull it all together or is it going to go around the committee stages like a failed bill in the house of commons ?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 31, 2010)

Are we sticking to the original date? what about the venue?,discuss


----------



## Andy (Mar 31, 2010)

Original date gives us plenty of time to arrange holidays time off. I'll phone Muckhurt tmrw and ask for availability on Fri 13th Aug.

How's that?

Andy


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good man Andy if you need a hand give me a shout.


----------



## DMC (Mar 31, 2010)

. I'll phone Muckhurt tmrw and ask for availability on Fri 13th Aug.

How's that?

Andy
		
Click to expand...


Black friday and my wedding anniversary,that explains a lot,can count me in for that date.


----------



## madandra (Mar 31, 2010)

Book it and they will come'







'Book it and they will come'


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 31, 2010)

Andy can we not go to Macrihanish again    , hopefully we get Muckhart it was superb last year and in great condition one of the best i played all year.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 31, 2010)

Good man Andy if you need a hand give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure he can use a phone by himself  

That would suit me if its booked then...something to break the time til The Machrihanish Marathon 11


----------



## Toad (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm ok for the 13th and will play anywhere.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 1, 2010)

I phoned Machrihanish and they said they would only let us back is the person who broke the window on the house 3 down from the club house owned up and paid for the damage.

I, err... they believe it came from a wayward tee shot off the first, possibly the second game out??


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 1, 2010)

It was Fabian honest i gave them his phone number and address    ,now we're sorted


----------



## Andy (Apr 1, 2010)

They won't mess with a balaclava clad ex fertiliser sales man carry an AK lol

Andy


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 1, 2010)

I have only broken 1 window this week with a golf ball  

Wish I could say this is an April fool aswell but I cant.


----------



## bigbiffa (Apr 3, 2010)

ahaaaaa the ball seems to starting to roll again!


----------



## Bunkers (Apr 6, 2010)

Just stumbled on this thread.

Count me in for any track on any day given enough heads-up time to arrange a day off etc.

If pushed i'd say Auchterarder, August 13th but flexible


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 7, 2010)

Are we any further forward with this,so we can get numbers?


----------

